# Big horn mnts



## Ridin high (Aug 23, 2013)

Has anyone been to battle park in the big horns this year or last? And is anyone going next year ? My son and I are looking to go in 2014


----------



## Ridin high (Aug 23, 2013)

Ridin high said:


> Has anyone been to battle park in the big horns this year or last? And is anyone going next year ? My son and I are looking to go in 2014


 what's the best time to go .


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Never been there, looks beautiful Big Horn Mountains and Bighorn National Forest Wyoming information - BigHornMountains.Com

IDK, spring or fall might be nice

.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I live near there and worked a grazing lease in the area. July, August or up until mid-September would be my recommendation for vacation.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

We've been to Battle Park 4 times. Didn't like it the first or last time. We were there before they moved the horses out of the trees, and after they move them into the sun. The facilities are fine, but the trails are horrid. The worst big rock trails we've found anywhere. Lot's of big rocks on many of the trails. The scenery is ok, not exceptional. Too many other places have better trails and exception scenery.

The Wind River range in Wyoming, or the Gallatin range in Montana, surpass Battle Park 100 to 1. The best scenery, bar none, is the center mountain of the Tetons, BUT, the trails there are in good shape, put where, and how, they take you there, is a different story. They are not for the faint of heart, or any one afraid of heights. On many switch backs your horse's head and neck will be out over 1000s of feet of mid air. And those trails going up mountains of pure shale, will give you the puckers, big time. Just don't forget to pull the saddle out of your back side, when you reach the top.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

I will be there for a few weeks next month, going to be making a photo trip down there and to the Pryors.


----------



## jimgreene (Sep 13, 2013)

is that mtns?


----------

